# Win & Win black wolf arrow help...please!



## mikeg714 (May 17, 2016)

Hello everyone....

I have been shooting a Bob Lee 37# recurve for the past 6 months and love it. Thought I would get a win&win black wolf 40# for my first ILF setup. And now I am in need of some arrow help!

For my Bob Lee I use Gold Tip ultra light 600 spine with 100 grain tips. Works great.
I set up the Black Wolf with the limb bolts back out almost all the way. So that should mean the limbs are pulling about 38 pounds (right?). 
Same arrows on the Black wolf and the arrows go right a good 8-10 inches. Is this because the Black Wolf shoots faster? Do I need stiffer arrows? 
Any other ideas?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you build out the side plate? If yes then your arrows are week. If not build it out until the arrow point is just outside of the string and this should be close to where your other bow is.


----------



## mikeg714 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Chris! I will make sure I built out the side plate enough. What material would you use for that job? Right now I have (2) pieces of velcro taped to each other to get enough thickness. There must be a better way to build it out??



Chris Hill said:


> Did you build out the side plate? If yes then your arrows are week. If not build it out until the arrow point is just outside of the string and this should be close to where your other bow is.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I was shooting an elevated springy rest on mine. But I was to shoot off the shelf I would use leather to build out side plate it it isn't more than two pieces thick. Or get some plastic and shape it and use two sided tape to attach and put Velcro over that. Another way is to use a screw like you can get from Three Rivers. Also Border has an adjustable side plate that is similar to the screw but is built a little nicer.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Build it out so you're closer to center shot


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

What is the material you used on that? It looks great.


----------



## mikeg714 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Chris....As long as I am looking at options, what rest do you use/recommend? Would the NAP arrow rest work?

~~~~ newarchery.com/products/arrowrest/centerest-flipper-23~~~~

Is there a better type to use?

Many thanks!




Chris Hill said:


> I was shooting an elevated springy rest on mine. But I was to shoot off the shelf I would use leather to build out side plate it it isn't more than two pieces thick. Or get some plastic and shape it and use two sided tape to attach and put Velcro over that. Another way is to use a screw like you can get from Three Rivers. Also Border has an adjustable side plate that is similar to the screw but is built a little nicer.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

NAP are very rugged and simple, hard to beat. I was using an adjustable springy rest but wasn't really impressed. I like shooting off the shelf better. That is why I sold mine. I hunted with a DAS for about 10 years and used a T300 stick on rest and a shorty plunger. It was a nice combo.


----------



## splashdown64 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello gents.

Here is my solution to shooting the Win & Win Black Wolf off the shelf.

Its a custom 3D printed rest made from ABS.


----------



## splashdown64 (Feb 8, 2015)

Another image


----------



## mboustany (Nov 30, 2015)

That is cool. Nicely done


----------



## AJT (Mar 20, 2006)

Thinking about getting this recurve. Any comments good or bad from you gents. Also what are the pounds on your recurve?


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

Cwilder said:


> [URL=http://s233.photobucket.com/user/Marylandbowhunter/media/E067FE4D
> 
> 
> Very nice job. Could or would you do one for someone?


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

AJT said:


> Thinking about getting this recurve. Any comments good or bad from you gents. Also what are the pounds on your recurve?


Cant say anything about my Wolf. If you plan on getting one, ask where the limbs are made. Mine are made in Korea. I believe some or all are now coming out of China.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

DJ Hardy said:


> Cwilder said:
> 
> 
> > When I got my bow from Lancaster John Wert set up the shelf for me. He could do the same if you buy from them


----------



## splashdown64 (Feb 8, 2015)

I can make more however there is a certain amount of filing involved to get the perfect fit to the bow.
I would hope that the risers are all pretty much the same shape.
If I were to make one, where would I be sending it?

A faster way would be to have someone with a 3d printer do it for you. I can send the file faster than the printed object.


I would also be interested in seeing the setup Lancaster did if you have any photos.


----------



## bruinjay (Aug 14, 2010)

splashdown64 said:


> I can make more however there is a certain amount of filing involved to get the perfect fit to the bow.
> I would hope that the risers are all pretty much the same shape.
> If I were to make one, where would I be sending it?
> 
> ...


Splashdown64- could you please send me the 3D printer file? [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## matt_gold (Apr 3, 2017)

Also, it's been a while since you've had the wolf....and seasoned opinions on it? I really want one.


----------

